# Teeth



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is 8 months & I haven't yet tackled any teeth cleaning - what do I need to do ? Have seen some tropic lean gel that doesn't require a brush - does this sort of thing work ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the tripiclean gel does soften the plaque bu it is better to brush the teeth with it as well.

start running your finger over his teeth, you can get finger tooth brushes or just use a kids tooth brush.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I keep thinking I must start soon, so thanks for asking Lisa. Hoping Dudley will let me do it, he is used to me opening his mouth to take out all the things he tries to eat that he shouldn't!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a meat flavored toothpaste and start each brushing with Lucia licking a small amount of it from my finger
She really likes the toothpaste and it is an easy step to brushing from this point


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

DB1 said:


> I keep thinking I must start soon, so thanks for asking Lisa. Hoping Dudley will let me do it, he is used to me opening his mouth to take out all the things he tries to eat that he shouldn't!


I have just started cleaning Pushca's teeth and actually just posted how easy it is. Get the chicken flavoured toothpaste and use your finger. Pushca just loves it! Gently open their mouth and just rub your finger along the gums if possible but the vet said even a bit of toothpaste in their mouths helps.
Oh another hurdle over...good luck but you'll be fine


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have bought "plaque off" from Pets at Home - having seen it recommended, I think it's working too!


----------

